# J reg @ torre 12/13/01



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you are the owner of the J reg RV that pulled in lunch time on the 12/01 and left about 9.15 on the 13/01 please take note.

You are losing oil you left a trail though the campsite at the rate you are losing it you could be in trouble.

Andy


----------

